# When do the does pull fur?



## Tonya (Feb 2, 2016)

Shes 26 days pregnant today & no fur pull yet, or is it too soon for her to pull fur? When do they give birth at 28 days or 31 days? 31 days be sunday & 28 days be this Thursday. Shes a mini rex. Thanks


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 2, 2016)

have you placed a nest box in for her as of yet?  Our does are all different some pull several days before, others pull just before and a few pull afterwards.  Our does have gone at 30-32 days,  usually they wait till night/early morning when no one is around but we have had a few kid with us in the area.

Good luck, keep us up dated and post some pictures


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 2, 2016)

Almost every doe i have ever had gave birth on day 31-32. I can only remember a few (maybe 3 or 4) litters born on day 28, and they were huge (like, 12 -14 babies). I had one Holland Lop doe that always gave birth on day 30. Most does have waited until right around the time they give birth for serious fur pulling, but some have done a mouthful or two a day or so before.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 3, 2016)

So far my does have kindled day 31 or 32, and have seen no fur pulling until bunnies have been born.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 3, 2016)

I have had them start collecting hay, straw around day 23 to 25 though


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 3, 2016)

A few years ago, I had a totally nutso Jersey Wooly doe that started fur pulling on day 21. As has previously been stated, most does don't pull fur until just before or just after the kits are born, so I thought she had just had a false pregnancy (not a real fan of palpating small rabbits). But she kept pulling fur, so I gave her a nest box. That goofy animal pulled fur for 10 days. The kits arrived right on schedule, by which time the cage was awash in angora wool and the doe was almost completely bald. She had fur on her head and paws, and a little 2-inch-wide "Mohawk" down her spine, but the rest of her body was completely bare. Someone who saw her a few days later asked, "did that rabbit have surgery?" She did this each time I bred her - during cool weather, I took her in the house because I was afraid she'd freeze to death.


----------



## Tonya (Feb 3, 2016)

Ok thanks everyone for y'all's advice, yes i put a nest box in already. I will just wait it out so ready to see her new kits!!


----------



## LukeMeister (Feb 3, 2016)

My does typically pull fur on the day before or on the day they give birth. A lot of times though they pull fur all around the cage a week or two after they mated. One of my does consistently gives birth on day 31 or 32, but I have another that went all the way to day 35. 
Good luck!


----------

